# Chimney placement and other questions



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

What is the rule for chimney placement in regard to roof peak and nearby trees? Is there a conflict if there is already a chimney on the roof?

Stainless steel chimney pipe vs. brick with liner
This is for a wood stove.

Also the construction for the best draw which I am sure everyone wants.

Using a chimney that has an old insert in it .

If insert is removed what needs to be done to use the chimney for a wood stove? Will there need to be pipe all the way through the chimney and above the chimney opening.

I know nothing about fireplaces or their chimneys and would appreciate any knowledge that could be shared


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My recommendation is to place the chimney where it is closest to the roof peak as possible. That way you have (1) a relatively short chimney above the roof deck - for easy cleaning and (2) the chimney remains relatively warm because it is inside the home/attic for much of its length - which results is less creosote build up.

The "rules" are that the top of the chimney should be 2 to 3 feet higher than any part of the home within 10 horizontal distance and the chimney/stovepipe should have a minimum of 10 to 12 feet vertical length.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

The brick chimney is totally on the outside of the house.It is at least 30 inches above the peak. But it has a down draft. that is what concerns me and makes me wonder if I put a triple wall pipe at the other end of the house- will there be a down drat on it too.

I do not know what is causing the fireplace to down draft at any wind. It is properly capped as far as I can see.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I do not know what is causing the fireplace to down draft at any wind.


Any nearby taller trees could cause it.
Another chimney would have no effect at all


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

How close is too close for the trees? I think the closest one to the chimney is at least 30 feet


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Does your home have an air exchanger? - which I believe is code for new construction, especially in airtight homes. 

Also, does your chimney have a downdraft when a window in the same room is cracked open?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I think the closest one to the chimney is at least *30 feet*


That's not far at all.

Maybe you can get more info here:
(Wood Stove Smoking Back; Poor or no Draw up the Chimney; The Stack Effect)


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I have only tried using the fireplace a few time. I do not think I ever had a window open at the time. I do not have a ventilator and I do not have a basement.
There is a solid line of trees, 40 feet away, on the north, and 60 feet on the west, only occasional trees otherwise.
If I was to put a SS flue on the other end of the house , the nearest tree would be 25 ft.

Forget burning wood or?????


----------



## SuburbanHermett (Jan 12, 2009)

Wait; when you used the fireplace, did you start the air draw before you lit the wood? The way we do it here is you hold a piece of newspaper above the logs, light it (the newspaper) wait for the "whoosh" sound and then start the kindling under the logs. If you don't change the direction of the air flow, the house will get filled with smoke.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Waiting Falcon said:


> I have only tried using the fireplace a few time. I do not think I ever had a window open at the time. I do not have a ventilator and I do not have a basement.
> There is a solid line of trees, 40 feet away, on the north, and 60 feet on the west, only occasional trees otherwise.
> If I was to put a SS flue on the other end of the house , the nearest tree would be 25 ft.
> 
> Forget burning wood or?????


Do you have dampers in the chimney? Or is it an older Rutherford? style with sloped back wall?

A cold chimney will always have a down draft, because cooler air naturally falls as warm air rises. 

As SuburbanHermett said, Start/create a draft first. Also check any dampers on the chimney to make sure they are functional, if it has any.


----------

